# مهم : أنظمة المرشات المائية Fire Sprinkler Systems



## يا الغالي (7 مايو 2009)

*أنظمة المرشات المائية:*

تستخدم أنظمة المرشات المائية التلقائية لغايات الحماية من الحرائق و تتكون بشكل عام من نظام متكامل من شبكة أنابيب يتم تصميمها حسب المواصفة القياسية الأمريكية (NFPA13) أو المواصفة البريطانية PART 2 (BS 5306) ويتم توصيل النظام بواحد أو اكثر من مصادر المياه التي تزود النظام بالمياه بشكل أتوماتيكي. 










*انواع انظمة المرشات المائية التلقائية *​


*1. النظام الرطب Wet Pipe System*







(‌أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية اتوماتيكية متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالماء بمصدر مياه موثوق وبحيث يتم تدفق الماء مباشرة من الراس او الرؤوس التي تكون قد تاثرت بالحرارة الناتجة عن الحريق.

(‌ب) يتم الاستعانة بالنظام الرطب كنظام إطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات التي تكون فيها درجة الحرارة طبيعية أي ليست شديدة البرودة او شديدة الحرارة ( درجة حرارة الماء لا تقل عن 4 درجات مئوية ولا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ) او الانظمة التي تحتاج إلى ضغط لا يزيد عن (12.1)بار.


*2. النظام الجاف Dry Pipe System*







(1) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية تعمل اتوماتيكيا متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالهواء او النيتروجين المضغوط وفي حال ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يتدفق النيتروجين او الهواء المضغوط للخارج وبالتالي تمتلئ الشبكة بالماء وتتدفق من راس او رؤوس المرشات المفتوحة.

(2 )يتم الاستعانة بالنظام الجاف كنظام اطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات المعرضة للتجمد مثل المبردات والفريزرات (درجة حرارة الحيز تقل عن 4 درجات مئوية) او في الاشغالات ذات درجة الحرارة المرتفعة مثل المساكب (درجة حرارة الحيز تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ) او الانظمة التي تحتاج الي ضغط يزيد عن (12.10) بار ، كذلك الانظمة التي تزيد درجة حرارة الماء الموجود في النظام عن (49) درجة مئوية.


*3. النظام المؤخر Pre-Action System*







(‌أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية تعمل اتوماتيكيا متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالهواء المضغوط او غير المضغوط ونظام إنذار تلقائي يتم تحديد نوعه حسب طبيعة الأشغال متصل بلوحة تحكم رئيسية بحيث يتم توزيع مكونات نظام الإنذار التلقائي ( كواشف حرارة او دخان او لهب ) في نفس المنطقة المحمية برؤوس المرشات المائية ، عند عمل نظام الإنذار التلقائي فانه يرسل إشارة الى الصمام السباق ليسمح هذا الصمام بدوره بمرور الماء في شبكة الأنابيب ومن ثم التدفق من أي راس او رؤوس مرشات مفتوحة نتيجة تأثرها بالحرارة.

(‌ب) يتم الاستعانة بالنظام المؤخر كنظام في الاشغالات التي يخشى فيها حدوث تدفق مفاجئ للماء نتيجة تعرض رؤوس المرشات للعوامل غير الحرارية او في الاشغالات التي تحتوي على موجودات ذات قيمة عالية حيث يمكن وضع هذا النظام في غرف الكمبيوتر والمختبرات والمكتبات واشغالات مشابهة.

(‌ج) إذا كانت انابيب النظام المؤخر تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فلا يتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة عن نظام الإنذار التلقائي بل يتم الانتظار حتى تفتح إحدى رؤوس المرشات.

(‌د) إذا كانت انابيب النظام السباق لا تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فيتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة من نظام الإنذار التلقائي مباشرة.


----------



## يا الغالي (7 مايو 2009)

*4. نظام الغمـر الكلي Deluge System*







*(‌أ)* *يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية مفتوحة ( بدون بصيلة) متصلة بشبكة انابيب تتزود من مصدر مياه من خلال صمام يسمى صمام الغمر يفتح عن طريق عمل نظام الانذار الموجود في نفس المساحة المحمية بنظام الغمر.*

*(‌ب)* *يتم الاستعانة بنظام الغمر الكلي كنظام اطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات التي تحتاج كميات كبيرة من الماء للإطفاء في وقت قصير وفي الاشغالات التي تكون سرعة اشتعال المواد المتوفرة فيها عالية مثل خزانات الغاز المسال والسوائل المشتعلة وهناجر الطائرات والمحولات الكهربائية.*

*(‌ج) **يكون نظام الانذار الذي يعمل على تشغيل صمام الغمر أمــــا ميكانيكي باستخدام الماء او ميكانيكي باستخدام الهواء او بإستخدام الكهرباء.*

*(1)* *النظام الميكانيكي باستخدام الماء:*

*عبارة عن انابيب قطرها (25) ملم مملوءة بالمياه مثبت عليها رؤوس مرشات مغلقة ( مزودة ببصيلات) وعند احساس راس المرش بالحرارة تنكسر البصيلة فيتدفق الماء ليرسل اشارة الى صمام الغمر ليفتح وتمتلئ شبكة انابيب نظام الغمر الكامل بالماء ليتدفق الماء من جميع الرؤوس. *

*2.النظام الميكانيكي باستخدام الهواء :*

*عبارة عن انابيب قطر (15) مم مملوءة بالهواء المضغوط مثبت عليها رؤوس مرشات مغلقة ( مزودة ببصيلات) وعند احساس راس المرش بالحرارة تنكسر البصيلة ليرسل اشارة الى صمام الغمر ليفتح وتمتلئ شبكة الانابيب بنظام الغمر الكامل ليتدفق الماء من جميع الرؤوس.*

===============================
المصدر: ​
*القباعي، تامر. "مقدمة في أنظمة اﻹطفاء التلقائية و اليدوية" عمان - اﻷردن** 2006 صفحة 3-8* 



المهندس تامر علي القباعي




​-بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية البلقاء التطبيقية عام 2000 
-هندسة حاسوب و نظم مضمنة من جامعة اليرموك عام 2006
- خبرة في مجال هندسة الإطفاء لأكثر من ست سنوات​


----------



## الدكة (8 مايو 2009)

رائع كعادتك يامهندسنا العزيز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس بشناق (9 مايو 2009)

thanks - good way to explain


----------



## adnansaadeh (24 مايو 2009)

أرجو المساعدة: وجدت الكثير من الأمثلة المحلولة على المرشات التلقائية لكن السؤال المهم: كيف نحدد أقطار الأنابيب الواصلة بين المرشات أو المرذاذات Water Spray Fixed Systems ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (25 مايو 2009)

الفكره جميله جدا جزاك الله المش مهندس خالد


----------



## فراس بشناق (25 مايو 2009)

مشاركات جميله يا اخ تامر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (25 مايو 2009)

نرجوا المزيد يا الغااااااااااااااااااالي 
موضوع شيق


----------



## عكاشه (3 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## eng.yahya (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز
نتمنى منك وضع المشاركات على شكل ملفات مرفقة لسهولة حفظها والتعاون معها
كما في المرفق


----------



## ahd_has (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد اسوان (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وليد علاونه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انظمة المرشات باستخدام غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون,لأستخدامها في مستودعات الحبوب؟؟
يا ريت تفيدنا فيها


----------



## SaieedEissa (24 نوفمبر 2009)

too short discription


----------



## alakraamuntaser (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعليق*

أخ تامر مشكور على جهودك واتمنى المساعدة منك فيما يتعلق بنظام الاطفاء لخزانات الغاز المسال 
lpg
لدي القليل من المعلومات ذلك ان النظام المتبغ غالبا هو نظام الغمر الكلي باستخدام الماء المضغوط وصمام الدولوج 
أود معرفة مزيد من المعلومات عن nfpa والدراسة الهدروليكية واختيار الانابيب والصمامات والمضخات وكل مايتعلق بهذا النظام


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرالكم و جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

محاضرة حول المرشات 

http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_5626.html


----------

